# best way to reduce turbo lag



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey i was just wondering it kinda bugs me when you pushing the gas and your car takes like a second or two for the turbo to kick in what is the best way to reduce the lag?


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*

intake


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag ($GTI07$)*

chip....and dont mash the gas...thats just retarded. like i have sed b4 to other people u will find the sweet spot on ur car and kno how 2 accelerate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 08 passat turbo at 10:29 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag ($GTI07$)*

http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/instaboost.htm


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://www.nitrousexpress.com/Pages/instaboost.htm

u tryin 2 kill sum1 jc? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (08 passat turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_
u tryin 2 kill sum1 jc? lol

not someone, just their engine, lol


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*

turbo lag....Ko3








I think we've got less lag then an N/A takes to deliver fuel and get the cylinders pumping from the second you hit the pedal.


_Modified by Noside at 10:40 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_turbo lag....Ko3









thats what i say....but if ur stock and u just jump all over the throtlle she duz kinda lag a hair


----------



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (08 passat turbo)*

alright but with the chip do u need any other upgrades
or no?


----------



## SpoonGTI (Dec 3, 2002)

if you get an intake like the evoms or p-flo or what ever.. your going to lose some lower end power.. hence the lag.. either that the dsg has adapted to your driving habits..hence also the lag


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (SpoonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoonGTI* »_if you get an intake like the evoms or p-flo or what ever.. your going to lose some lower end power.. hence the lag.. either that the dsg has adapted to your driving habits..hence also the lag

agreed with the inatake part...but if the car is chipppped with an intake its AWESOME!!


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*

I drove and sold 2.0T's and felt no lag in them how much throttle response do you need below 1750rpms?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*

Stock, max boost is reached at about 2000 rpm. Stage 1, max boost is reached at about 2500 rpm. I have noticed very little, if any, turbo lag with the stock K03.


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

thats not lag, welcome to vw drive by wire


----------



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (13sec B6)*

alright alright man i didnt mean to make it seem like its all that bad just a simple question but while im here what exhaust would u guys recommend?


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (bchick2)*

If you want to get rid of the drive by wire feeling chip the car and that's one of the fixes done in the chipping. DBW sucks hence why I like my old OBDI VR6.
To answer your question. If you want your basic stage 1 APR,Unitronics, Revo, GIAC, etc. no you don't really need any upgrades. Some of these companies do provide chips that match further upgrades like intake, turbo back exhaust, down pipe etc. When you do order from whichever chip company be specific as to what mods you already have so you don't too much or too little chip.


_Modified by VR6DPLMT. at 10:38 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

alright thanks


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (13sec B6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13sec B6* »_thats not lag, welcome to vw drive by wire

I agree, if you ares stock I think you are feeling DBW and not lag.


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*

If thats the case the DBW is horrible laggy on the MKV. test drive a bimmer floor it real quick then let off in N and the revs will jump to almost redline. do that same test in the MKV you won't make it past 2k


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_If thats the case the DBW is horrible laggy on the MKV. test drive a bimmer floor it real quick then let off in N and the revs will jump to almost redline. do that same test in the MKV you won't make it past 2k









it's probably my least favorite thing about the GTI... throttle response...
I floor it and about 20 seconds later the engine gets notified that it should go WOT and voila, thrown back in my seat...
Ok ok... it's not 20 seconds... sometimes I notice it and it really bothers me, but sometimes I hardly notice it at all.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*

I know exactly what the OP's talking about (I even have the same car) and it _IS_ turbo lag. The DBW does contribute to the feeling somewhat (he's talking about sitting at idle, then just jumping on the gas) but _most_ of that feeling is just waiting for the intake tract to be pressurized.
Now, understand, I've had a LOT of cars over the years...most NA but a couple turbos. My '79 Scirocco had "real" turbo lag (full boost didn't hit till over 3k...but WELL worth the wait!







) but the actual throttle response off idle was all but instantaneous.
My '06 Jetta 2.5 had the DBW lag everyone complains about (about the same amount of time for the engine to react as the 2.0T, but without the slight delay in boost added on).
My '98 Jetta 2.0 has throttle lag too, even though it's got a cable throttle (emission standards being what they are, throttle position seemed to be more of a request than a demand before it was chipped).
My Rabbits, with CIS, have very good (again, nearly instantaneous) throttle response.
All of that said, for a turbo-charged car, the 2.0T does a great job of minimizing lag and I love the overall feel of this engine.


_Modified by VolksRacer2 at 11:50 AM 9-6-2008_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (SpoonGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoonGTI* »_if you get an intake like the evoms or p-flo or what ever.. your going to lose some lower end power.. hence the lag.. either that the dsg has adapted to your driving habits..hence also the lag

The DSG has to be reset using VAG-COM to work the way its supposed to with a chip. 
I did this guys car @ our local GTG who was having some issues with his DSG Trans & REVO software getting along... after 10 minutes of computer work he test drove it & came back wearing a HUGE







. 
He said it was "sooooo much better now"


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (rippie74)*

That's true, it can be improved significantly, but there's still turbo lag. There's just no way to totally eliminate lag from a turbo-charged engine...it just takes some time to actually pressurize the air between the turbine and the engine.


----------



## vdubbaby (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*

How do you reset the DSG with the vagcom? Are you talking about that big configuration and that detailed test drive you HAVE to do?


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbaby)*

best way to reduce turbo lag? it's called downshifting, you should try it sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*

It's definitely the VW drive by wire for the most part. The FSI and high compression of the 2.0t coupled with the small k03 really does give you very minimal turbo lag to be honest. A chip will help the drive by wire react quicker, but in the end the mkv is much much better then the mkiv in this department.
You want real lag? Try driving a stock mkiv vr6 6mt... When I drive my roomies gti it feels like a single turbo supra that never spools








Every shift I wait for the invisible turbo to spool before I start moving again =[


_Modified by gtiiiiiiii at 8:10 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

i dont really notice much turbo lag at all, what i do notice and hate is the slow throttle response due to the drive by wire. It took alot of getting used to comeing from driving an RSX


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

DBW works well, however thanks to idiots and CBS.... back in the 80's when Audi's were accused of "un-intentional acceleration".... when the brakes are touched, all power is cut and leaves you with a rather long delay (which can make heel-toe unsatisfying).
Other manufacturers, for example, Nissan/Infiniti, with their DBW, only 25% of the power is cut with the brakes, which makes heel-toe more responsive.
But there are ways around it though, you just need to modify your technique a bit to suit the car.
If all else fails.... WRC style anti-lag system


----------



## Mr Bigs (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_DBW works well, however thanks to idiots and CBS.... back in the 80's when Audi's were accused of "un-intentional acceleration".... when the brakes are touched, all power is cut and leaves you with a rather long delay (which can make heel-toe unsatisfying).
Other manufacturers, for example, Nissan/Infiniti, with their DBW, only 25% of the power is cut with the brakes, which makes heel-toe more responsive.
But there are ways around it though, you just need to modify your technique a bit to suit the car.
If all else fails.... WRC style anti-lag system
A few people were hurt and killed by those Audi's.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Bigs)*

remove your intake and add some mesh to your turbo.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

Put in a bigger turbo. That will take care of the lag. At least thats what I did.


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Put in a bigger turbo. That will take care of the lag. At least thats what I did. 

O RLY??


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

oopps.


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

i dunno if this helps but for a while i had that lag feeling as well after having some work done to my car in which they had to disconnect my battery. I did a TBA via Vag-Com after noticing the lag in what felt like my pedal and this delayed feeling from the DBW went away. Give it a shot, it worked for me.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (neuromancer_nyc)*










Turbo lag is always going to be there. Do what they recommend. Intake, EXHAUST and then chip. With a bigger turbo their could be a bigger potential of MORE lag. 
Especially, in the lower gears - 
However, with the k03 there should not be that much resistance - or lag. Make sure you don't have a boost leak.
ps. don't put yourself in the position to get ragged on because your a chick. Do your research.
SEARCH MENU 

_Modified by breane24 at 3:40 PM 9-21-2008_


_Modified by breane24 at 3:40 PM 9-21-2008_


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_Put in a bigger turbo. That will take care of the lag. At least thats what I did. 


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_
O RLY??

Depends on the construction of the turbo. Many of the larger Garrett GT turbos can be available in dual ball bearings--- it is the best for minimizing lag over thrust bearings (ie, OEM K03, etc)


----------



## LeBlanc. (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
not someone, just their engine, lol

could always just port into the compressor side of the turbo


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Bigs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Bigs* »_A few people were hurt and killed by those Audi's.









Actually, they got hurt/killed because they were standing on the wrong pedal, but that's for another post.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

are people seriously complaining about "turbo lag"? i guess you should just upgrade to a BIG N/A motor if its too much "lag"...


----------



## ShutItDown (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_








ps. don't put yourself in the position to get ragged on because your a chick. Do your research.
SEARCH MENU

that seems like a sexist thing to say. im sure 90% of the people that looked or commented didnt even know that she was a woman until you said that.


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*

You can lessen the amount of lag there is by decreasing the amount of air volume in the system. Shorter intercooler pipes (good luck with that) and smaller intercooler (obvious drawbacks with intake temp here) will help. Besides that, the K03 is a *tiny* turbo that spools very quickly.
I would recommend getting rid of the noise pipe and do not go with the diverter relocation setup, the added volume to the system will increase lag. Albeit a small amount, but every bit adds up.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_best way to reduce turbo lag? it's called downshifting, you should try it sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] Technik (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bchick2* »_what is the best way to reduce the lag?

Get rid of the turbo...
Sorry but nobody offered that as a solution yet.







In all seriousness though, aftermarket software and some of the other hardware upgrades mentioned earlier will definitely help reduce what lag there is with the K03.


----------



## VolksRacer2 (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_are people seriously complaining about "turbo lag"?...

Some people have never had a turbo before. It's a different feeling that takes getting used to for someone that's accustomed to instant, linear throttle response. Personally, I think it's great that they've got so _little_ lag in this engine...pretty impressive in my opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

alright first of all im not a chick...its a nickname...second of all it must just be because i have never driven a turbo before thanks for all the input


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

If the OP thinks lag is bad go drive a 1.8T MK4 and compare.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (ShutItDown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShutItDown* »_









my friend Joe at Tempest Racing (a local Honda tuning shop) down here in Southern Maryland tuned that car. it is street legal and tagged. maxed out his dyno at 1200WHP, then he went to some other dyno and layed down just over 1300. car screams and is so sick in person.


----------



## rottenspam (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: best way to reduce turbo lag (bchick2)*

There is another way to reduce turbo lag, that I must have missed seeing mentioned here. I'm an x-subaru guy but people have been using anti-lag tech for years on WRC cars. Basically, you have a valve that bypasses the intake charge air directly to the exhaust manifold. "The system works by bypassing charge air directly to the exhaust manifold which acts as a combustor when fuel rich exhaust from the engine meets up with the fresh air from the bypass. This will provide a continuous combustion limited to the exhaust manifold which significantly reduces the heat and pressure loads on the engine and turbocharger." When you do a throttle lift, the ECU runs the engine super rich to ensure unburnt fuel enters the exhaust manifold, mixing with the bypassed pressurized air from the intake manifold and igniting. The basic aim is to trigger combustion from the rich exhaust charge so as to keep the turbo spooled. Heck its so effective that guys have boost at idle.. Not saying this is a simple modification, or the best thing for turbo longevity, but it will essentially reduce lag to zero on a turbo car. I've seen plenty of folks with this mod, on WRX's and EVO's. Do a search on the net about ALS, and Anti-lag and you'll see what I mean. It is noisy as hell! Do a search too on you tube for anti lag and you'll see tons of WRX's and EVO's with it.
There is also twin scroll turbos, and variable vane turbos which people through on to Legacy GT's, Porsche etc. which reduce lag... An expensive mod.


----------

